
U.S. House Forms “Reality Caucus” on Virtual, Augmented, and Mixed Reality - _pius
https://lieu.house.gov/media-center/press-releases/reps-lieu-clarke-delbene-flores-and-issa-form-reality-caucus
======
beedogs
They also just killed the Affordable Care Act, but apparently we're not
allowed to discuss that here on HN.

